# resource guarding



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our female (muskrat fighter) has been no problem with resource guarding. No problem approaching her when she is eating.

But twice now when my son has brought home his recent kill she has become a green eyed monster. Yesterday my son brought a freshly arrowed turkey and put it on our deck. she came out to inspect it . you could see the instant change in her demeanor. YOU are NOT coming near the turkey. She snapped /growled/blocked us from getting close to it.

This same thing happened last fall with a deer.

We lured her inside and she was fine. 

Interesting change. She does not do this with a dead bird/mouse/rabbit. 

This is just a observation.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a guess that it’s very high value to her, and not something she sees very often.
Because it’s so new and different, they can be more protective than normal.


----------

